# Red bump on eyelid



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny has had this bump on her top eyelid for a couple of days. It isn't getting worse, but it isn't getting smaller either. I am considering having the vet look at it, but it isn't bothering her. Her eye isn't watering more than normal, and she doesn't mind if I touch it. Could it just be an ingrown hair or something?










In this photo it is the top of the eye on the right. Sorry, that was the best photo I could get. The other part of her eyelid isn't red- her skin is just reddish brown so it looks that way in the photo.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am thinking in grown hair. I would keep an eye on it if it is not growing and bothering her.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It doesn't look like it's too serious; especially if you can manipulate the area and she doesn't mind. Could even be a little bug bite, since not all cause itchy reactions. Hope it clears up soon! =)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bug bite maybe? Mosquito most likely...they always bite closer to eyes/ears/lips where fur is thinner.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Update--
Penny's eyelid became pretty swollen Sunday night and she had green discharge from that eye. I took her into the vet today, and they think she either had a sting/bite or a stye that ruptured, and now it is infected. She is getting eye drops 2-3X per day and an antibiotic as well as Benadryl. The antibiotic is making her tummy upset. Poor girl


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep, I was going to say a stye.

For those who don't worry too much about ingrown hairs (on people) please do pay them all the attention and more that they truly deserve because they can be life threatening. 

I'll need a nurse/Doc to back me up on this because it sounds so unbelievable, but once a hair becomes ingrown, in that it has turned and is growing inside the body instead of outside, it actually grows really, really quickly and, if it's on the chest, it can grow & wrap around the important bits of the heart or, if it's on the backside (one would think/hope this only applies to men) it can require major surgery with a surgeons arms internally up to the elbows as was the case with a friend of mine. Ingrown hairs are not to be taken lightly folks.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

always feed a small meal with the antiobiotic so it won't upset tummy


----------

